# couple of plant questions



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

OK folks, let me start by telling you that I don't have a green thumb... In fact, I've had leaves shrivel up and fall off plastic plants. I've got a 10gal right now that I have (had) 3 anacharis plants, two of those have died, 2 wisteria plants that look better now that I trimmed them way back, and two small anubias plants.... they are doing great and I like them. 

Now, just today I got a 40 gal that I'm going to transfer everything over to this weekend. Not sure what to do with my current plants, I hate the wisteria because they constantly shed leaves, and like mentioned, two out of three anacharis plants died. 

I don't really want plants in the new tank that grow tall, something smallish like the anubias but moreso, something that is hearty and fool proof. I don't want a complete coverage of plants, just maybe 3-5 more to go with the anubias. Anybody have suggestions on what I should get ? I'll also have to order them from somewhere, no FS in town that carry anything fresh.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi!
What kind of lighting do you have? Are you dosing any ferts liquid or dry? I'm guessing maybe you are having a lighting issue ,as anarchis are typically easy to grow. So start with how many watts of light and what kind of lighting you have and we'll try to help you through it.


----------



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

The bulb that's currently in the 10 gal hood is an Aqueon 8,000k full spectrum daylight, 15w T8 18" florescent tube. I"m not concerned about this one because it's in the 10 gal tank which is history after this weekend. 

I just opened the box to the new tanks hood and the bulb in it is also an Aqueon 8,000k full spectrum daylight, 17w T8 24" bulb. This will be the new setup after this weekend when I transfer everything over..... So what kind of bulb is recommended and I can pick that up hopefully at a local shop.


----------



## bsmith (Jul 11, 2011)

rico334 said:


> The bulb that's currently in the 10 gal hood is an Aqueon 8,000k full spectrum daylight, 15w T8 18" florescent tube. I"m not concerned about this one because it's in the 10 gal tank which is history after this weekend.
> 
> I just opened the box to the new tanks hood and the bulb in it is also an Aqueon 8,000k full spectrum daylight, 17w T8 24" bulb. This will be the new setup after this weekend when I transfer everything over..... So what kind of bulb is recommended and I can pick that up hopefully at a local shop.


I dont think that any more lighting is required to grow the types of plants you are wanting. If anything one of the coralife t5no fixtures would suffice. If you put a more powerful light over the tank you could cause algae to start its unending rampage of the tank. But keep it simple and you should be fine. 

I would suggest you get some Crypts. They are one of the most addicting genus of plants to keep as they are relatively undemanding, require little to no pruning/maintenance and can be spectacular when done right. 

The only thing im not sure of is what substrate you are using. If t is an inert gravel type the addition of root fertilizers will be 100% necessary for them to grow as they are dependent and primarily feed through their root structure. If you are looking for a good root tab at a great price let me recommend Rootmedic. This guy is an actual hobbiest that developed his line with all of the experience and insight us actual hobbyists have. I use their products in pretty much all of my tanks and the only reason I dont have them in all of them is because a couple are for breeding purposes only. 

Here is a link to APC's plantguide for the genus Crypocoryne (sometimes the link I copy doesnt take you to the exact specified page and if this is another case of that just go to the genus pull down box, select Crytocorynes and check them out). 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php

Here is a link to Rootmedic's site. This is my favorite version that he sells and that I have used. It's just an all around good capsule. 

#1 RM Complete | | RootMedic?

#1 RM Complete | | RootMedic?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, for what you are describing, a few crypts would go well with the Anubias. It's a 40g so maybe even a Java fern or Bolbitis.


----------

